# synchronisation des photo impossible



## dieu le père (5 Août 2010)

bonjour a tous

je dispose d'un ipad 64GO, mais je problème est que depuis peut de temps quand je souhaite synchroniser mes photo itune m'indique que la synchronisation est impossible, que le fichier est introuvable. Or mon iphone 4 synchronise ce même dossier sans aucun problème alors que l'ipad non.

quelqu'un saurais t il pourquoi,  y a t il une solution ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## salamander (6 Août 2010)

Apparemment il y a la solution dans l'autre discussion ouverte à ce sujet *ici* .........


----------

